# Youtube und Musik über AVR streamen



## k.meier (24. April 2014)

*Youtube und Musik über AVR streamen*

hi leute ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich habe einen Receiver von Yamaha und daran mein 5.1 System. RXV675. Der kann eigentlich alles mögliche. Ich möchte aber von meinem Handy Videos über die Anlage streamen können. JEtzt hab ich mir was angesehn, ein Netgear Gerät, dass ich an den Fernseher anstecken kann per HDMI und das Videos Musik und Bilder übertragen kann, aber anscheinend nur am Fernseher funktioniert. Nicht aber über den Receiver zum ausgeben ist. Es gibt eine Yamaha App dazu, aber die ist ausschließlich als Remotecontroler zu gebrauchen.

Oder aber eine Multimedia Festplatte netzwerkfähig, wo ich meine Musik und Filme abspielen kann. Da müsste ich aber auch alles zuerst draufladen, und die per HDMI am Receiver anstecken. Jetzt weiss ich irgendwie nicht, was die Beste Lösung ist.
Ich hatte Zeitweise den Computer am receiver hängen und umgeschalten, das funktioniert aber nicht optimal., und falls das wer kennt, diese Airplay Funktion taugt nicht wirklich.
Ich hoffe ihr wisst oder könnt euch ca vorstellen was ich meine. Ich war in einigen Märkten und hab mir verschiedene Sachen angesehen, war aber nicht wirklich das Teil dabei was ich brauche.

lg
k. meier


----------



## Cavalera (24. April 2014)

*AW: Youtube und Musik über AVR streamen*

Chromecast  Klingt nach deinen Anforderungen.


----------



## k.meier (24. April 2014)

*AW: Youtube und Musik über AVR streamen*

Cromecast ist ein daumengroßes Media-Streaminggerät, das in den HDMI®-Anschluss Ihres Fernsehers eingesteckt wird. Sie brauchen es nur über eine einfache mobile App einzurichten und schon können Sie Filme, Musik, Fotos und vieles mehr aus dem Internet über Ihr Smartphone, Tablet oder Ihren Laptop auf den Fernseher übertragen.

Hi du, ja da steht aber auch " das in den HDMI Anschluss ihres Fernsehers gesteckt wird". Die Frage ist, btw, ich will das ja nicht in den Fernseher stecken, sondern über den Receiver streamen. Wenn das auch geht?
Ich hab sowas von Netgear gesehen für 60 Euro, dieses war aber auch nur für den Fernseher.


----------



## Cavalera (24. April 2014)

*AW: Youtube und Musik über AVR streamen*

Dein AVR hat dafür ja HDMI Eingänge. Sollte ohne Probleme klappen.

Nur noch ein Nachteil von Chromecast: man kann fast nur Onlinezeug streamen. Offline Videos funktionieren offiziell nicht. Aber es gibt Apps wie BubbleUPnP (oder Allcast) die den Stick DLNA-fähig machen. Bin aber selbst kein Experte darin, aber du kannst dich ja mal reinlesen.


----------



## k.meier (24. April 2014)

*AW: Youtube und Musik über AVR streamen*

ich bin gespannt, Ich war heute bei Saturn, aber den haben sie mir nicht gezeigt. Das mit den Offline Videos wär mir egal, geht hauptsächlich drum, Videos zu streamen.

Danke nochmal für deine Hilfe. Weisst du zufällig auch ob das selbe für die Multimediaplatten gilt?
edit, grad gesehn, dass das ein deutscher Mediamarkt ist, bei uns in Österreich anscheinend nicht verfügbar
Edit: Ich hab an dem Teil gesehn, dass vom HDMI auf USB ansgesteckt wird. Brauche ich dann beide Anschlüsse? I
Edit 2: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Inter-Tech-AC-Mediaplayer-MeeBox-M-200_942186.html Das teil hat wer da im Forum verkauft, das wär auch sowas in der art nehm ich an
lg


----------



## Cavalera (24. April 2014)

*AW: Youtube und Musik über AVR streamen*

Der Usb Port wird nur benötigt um den Strom für Chromecast zu liefern. Kannst auch ein Handyladegerät nutzen.

Wie es mit Multimediaplatten aussieht weiss ich nicht. Wie man das Teil in Österreich bekommt kann ich dir auch nicht sagen! Musst auch beachten welche Google Dienste in Österreich vorhanden sind. Im Vergleich zu den US Staaten wurde Chromecast schon beschnitten, in Österreich wird noch weniger verfügbar sein. Aber Youtube, Play Music und die vorgeschlagenen Apps laufen sicher.


----------



## BloodySuicide (27. April 2014)

*AW: Youtube und Musik über AVR streamen*

Netzteil ist mit dabei


----------



## k.meier (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Youtube und Musik über AVR streamen*

Cavalera: Danke für den guten und tollen Rat. Das Teil funktioniert super. Auch in Österreich. Am HD Receiver anstecken, einrichten und fertig. Die anderen Apps außer youtube finde ich nicht so spannend. In Österreich ist auch noch Red Bull dabei. Falls es wen genauer interessiert, kann ich die Apps ja posten.

thx,. nochmal


----------



## BloodySuicide (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Youtube und Musik über AVR streamen*

ich benutz es fast täglich für Maxdome 

Hab letztens per Zufall endeckt, dass die Synology Apps in der Lage sind auf den CC zu streamen. Muss ich mal probieren.


----------



## k.meier (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Youtube und Musik über AVR streamen*

maxdome? kenn ich gar nicht.


----------



## BloodySuicide (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Youtube und Musik über AVR streamen*

ist nen VoD-Anbieter in Deutschland


----------

